# NGD Purpleburst Quilt Carvin DC800



## yuureikun (Feb 3, 2012)

Just came in about an hour ago, I am loving it so far. I can not wait until I can give it a real world try at band practice tonight! I will take more pictures later, but for now I can't put it down long enough to snap any more shots!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 3, 2012)

Holy piss.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 3, 2012)

FUCK.


----------



## Mitochondria (Feb 3, 2012)

I like that it does not have inlays. It looks classy. Happy NGD!


----------



## Brandon (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful quilt. Nice to see these starting to come in on a more frequent basis now.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 3, 2012)

Dayyyyyyyuuuummmmmmm........

Once again Carvin kills it.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like purple... but I love this!


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 3, 2012)

that is one of the nicest carvins I have ever seen, congrats, HNGD


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2012)

All these awesome DC800 NGDs are starting to piss me off .

I _HATE_ that I'll be out of the country when I finally have the money for a new guitar. These look cool, but not Carvin Export Prices cool.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2012)

Sup with that fretboard?


----------



## JPMike (Feb 3, 2012)

FML!!!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 3, 2012)

Purple & black = classy. 

Love the quilt, good score.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 3, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Sup with that fretboard?



If you are talking about the little black dots on it, it is sweat. My hands sweat a LOT when I play.


----------



## theo (Feb 3, 2012)

Duuuuuuuuude! that is REALLY nice! Congrats!


----------



## intense134 (Feb 3, 2012)

Favorite carvin 8 so far , congrats that is sexy .


----------



## AstonAston (Feb 3, 2012)

Aaaaa! First DC800 I like. Congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2012)

That's hot


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

That's seriously fucking awesome, like, holy shit man. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2012)

Trade u my agile for it?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mother of quilt!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Every DC800 I've seen here has been consistently awesome and with top notch quality. Congratz!


----------



## Heywood_Jablowme (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy Crap!!


Now I really want one of these!!


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone, it is good to see so many people love it as much as I do. This thing plays so smooth and, as people have been saying, the pickups actually sound excellent. I will definitely be taking more photos and recording some clips. 

And a few more photos for good measure:


----------



## jjcor (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful! Is that triple step stained?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 4, 2012)

ok, i am going to say it, but just based on the pictures i think it looks like a very well finished agile ... 

in real life i am sure it is way different in all aspects though!!

congrats nonetheless!!!


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep, it is a deep triple step finish.

I own an Agile, and while Agiles are great guitars for the money, an Agile could only wish to be anything near the quality of this guitar.


----------



## Baco (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sooo looking forward to working with Carvin 

Awesome guitar, I really enjoyed the Carvin 7's and 8's at NAMM this year!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 4, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> Yep, it is a deep triple step finish.
> 
> I own an Agile, and while Agiles are great guitars for the money, an Agile could only wish to be anything near the quality of this guitar.



agreed, that's why i said "it looks like based on the pics" but i also pointed out that in real life it must be millions times better!!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 4, 2012)

ooooohhh man thats fucken hot!!! i cant wait for mine!!!


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 4, 2012)

That is soooooo sick!!!! Congrats!


----------



## djinn314 (Feb 4, 2012)

Man, I love the way Carvin does there tops. Seriously this is probably gonna have to be my next guitar you're giving me GAS


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy shit is that nice or what?! That is hands down the best DC800 I have seen on the interweb so far.

Awesome score dude, congratulations! 

What's it strung up with & tuned to?


----------



## AfroSamurai (Feb 4, 2012)

What an awesome quilt and burst. I'm really digging the shape of the dc800, looks more balanced then the dc700.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 4, 2012)

The nicest one Ive seen so far. Fueling my Carvin gas even more.


----------



## renzoip (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, that looks so awesome! Keep the DC800's coming, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## lordrcceaser (Feb 4, 2012)

All these DC800's coming in are making me hate Carvins UK pricing more and more.


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW!! that looks amazing dude! I'm such a sucker for purple guitars


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 4, 2012)

the.godfather said:


> Holy shit is that nice or what?! That is hands down the best DC800 I have seen on the interweb so far.
> 
> Awesome score dude, congratulations!
> 
> What's it strung up with & tuned to?


Right now it has the stock set of 10-68 strings tuned to F# standard.


----------



## littledoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> All these awesome DC800 NGDs are starting to piss me off .
> 
> I _HATE_ that I'll be out of the country when I finally have the money for a new guitar. These look cool, but not Carvin Export Prices cool.



So order it now and finance it with Carvin's zero interest for six months thingamajoo.


----------



## Tisca (Feb 5, 2012)

Tits, man. What scale length?


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 5, 2012)

27 inch scale length.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Feb 5, 2012)

sick color. Loving it!


----------



## November5th (Feb 5, 2012)

That is one of the best 8-string guitars I have seen yet.Carvin has really stepped it up with the DC800´s and DC700´s.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 5, 2012)

A few short clips I did to test out the DC800's pickups. One clean sample, and one METAL sample! \m/ 

Heavy: SoundClick artist: Paul Jacovino - page with MP3 music downloads 

Clean: SoundClick artist: Paul Jacovino - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome. Congrats!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 6, 2012)

how is the neck? perfect, too thin? too thick? can you compare it to any other 8s neck?


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 6, 2012)

I've owned or played Schecter, Agile, and LTD 8 strings aside from this Carvin. The neck is by far the most comfortable I have played. It is very thin and fits in your hand in such a perfect way. Playing on it is effortless. I absolutely love it. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 6, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> I've owned or played Schecter, Agile, and LTD 8 strings aside from this Carvin. The neck is by far the most comfortable I have played. It is very thin and fits in your hand in such a perfect way. Playing on it is effortless. I absolutely love it. Couldn't be happier.



thats awesome man! ive been looking at these guitars for awhile and i think im gonna order one! i really want a custom strictly 7 but i dont have 3500 to blow


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 6, 2012)

I normally hate purple guitars.....but Jesus Christ. That looks amazing! HNGD


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey, could one of my fellow Carvinites answer a quick question for me?

I'm ordering a DC800 (got everything together) and I'm using the online guitar builder app; however, I've hit a snag. Under the "Neck Options" section, do I HAVE TO specify one of those options? Or does the guitar come with a different build of neck? If so, what kind of neck? If it worth paying to get a 5-piece? Or does the DC800 already come with a 5-piece?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 6, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> A few short clips I did to test out the DC800's pickups. One clean sample, and one METAL sample! \m/
> 
> Heavy: SoundClick artist: Paul Jacovino - page with MP3 music downloads
> 
> Clean: SoundClick artist: Paul Jacovino - page with MP3 music downloads


 
 nice clips man! that heavy clip sounds great! whats your recording setup look like?


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 6, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey, could one of my fellow Carvinites answer a quick question for me?
> 
> I'm ordering a DC800 (got everything together) and I'm using the online guitar builder app; however, I've hit a snag. Under the "Neck Options" section, do I HAVE TO specify one of those options? Or does the guitar come with a different build of neck? If so, what kind of neck? If it worth paying to get a 5-piece? Or does the DC800 already come with a 5-piece?



No, you do not HAVE to choose an extra neck option, and no it does not automatically come with a 5 piece neck. Basically the first step on the builder picks your body wing, and neck woods. Then the "neck options" section allows you to pick a 5 piece neck if you so choose. If you do not pick one of those, your neck wood will be whatever the options you chose at the start of the builder were (default is a one piece maple neck and alder body wings).




SYLrules88 said:


> nice clips man! that heavy clip sounds great! whats your recording setup look like?



Thanks man, the heavy clip is actually a small section from a new song my band is working on (though it is only me on the recording, just to demonstrate the DC800 tone). If you dig the style, take a look at my band on facebook (shameless plug!) Vena Amoris (CT) | Facebook

My recording setup normally is a laptop with a Tascam US-1800 USB interface, and I run my Axe FX Ultra going direct into it. However, all that is at my band's practice space, so this sample was just a few free amp modeling VSTs that I found on the web. The Rhythm tone and Clean tones are an ENGL model, and the lead tone on the heavy track is a Mesa Dual Rectifier model. The amp model VSTs can be found here: LePou Plugins

I also used this tube screamer VST: TS&rsquo; Secret - BTE Audio

And some cab impulses.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> No, you do not HAVE to choose an extra neck option, and no it does not automatically come with a 5 piece neck. Basically the first step on the builder picks your body wing, and neck woods. Then the "neck options" section allows you to pick a 5 piece neck if you so choose. If you do not pick one of those, your neck wood will be whatever the options you chose at the start of the builder were (default is a one piece maple neck and alder body wings).


 
Ok cool, I got'cha. So what type of neck did you get on your DC800?

Also, anyone know how these one-piece necks are? Any opinions or thoughts or warnings? (Maybe something on the old "warping" argument?)


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 6, 2012)

I went for a maple neck with walnut stripes. Mostly just because I love the way the stripes look on the back of the guitar. 

Carvin uses excellent quality wood, so from what I have read stability would be a non issue if you went with a one piece. In fact I have a few friends who have had DC747s with single piece necks since I met them back in like 2004, and their guitars never had a single issue.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> I went for a maple neck with walnut stripes. Mostly just because I love the way the stripes look on the back of the guitar.
> 
> Carvin uses excellent quality wood, so from what I have read stability would be a non issue if you went with a one piece. In fact I have a few friends who have had DC747s with single piece necks since I met them back in like 2004, and their guitars never had a single issue.


 
Hmm...saves about $100-$120. (Nowadays, every dollar counts.)

Still concerned about the whole issue with the "strength" (or rigidity) of a one-piece neck. Not to mention, I'm concerned about warping. In my state, the tmeperature changes from 90+ degrees in the summer to around 40 degrees in the winter. (And my house isn't exactly the best place when it comes to indoor heat and AC units.)


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 6, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hmm...saves about $100-$120. (Nowadays, every dollar counts.)
> 
> Still concerned about the whole issue with the "strength" (or rigidity) of a one-piece neck. Not to mention, I'm concerned about warping. In my state, the tmeperature changes from 90+ degrees in the summer to around 40 degrees in the winter. (And my house isn't exactly the best place when it comes to indoor heat and AC units.)



That's alright, my friends and I live in New England where it will be in the high 90's in the summer, and then 0 degrees or lower in the winter. So the climate is crazy here. But even still, never seen any problems with Carvin's gear. But if you are that worried go with a 5 piece. If nothing else they look awesome anyway!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> That's alright, my friends and I live in New England where it will be in the high 90's in the summer, and then 0 degrees or lower in the winter. So the climate is crazy here. But even still, never seen any problems with Carvin's gear. But if you are that worried go with a 5 piece. If nothing else they look awesome anyway!


 
If I get a 5-piece the only way to properly suit it up for battle is to get it tung-oiled so that it looks cooler and plays cooler.  (Shame...there goes another $60. Bleh....)

I will figure something out. I don't have access to much money anymore, so I have to be rather picky about what I get. Sold one of my PRS guitars to get some cash, but it's still not enough. (Definitely don't want to downgrade and get an Agile....)


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 7, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> If I get a 5-piece the only way to properly suit it up for battle is to get it tung-oiled so that it looks cooler and plays cooler.  (Shame...there goes another $60. Bleh....)
> 
> I will figure something out. I don't have access to much money anymore, so I have to be rather picky about what I get. Sold one of my PRS guitars to get some cash, but it's still not enough. (Definitely don't want to downgrade and get an Agile....)



Yep, money is tight now. But at the same time if you are ordering a custom guitar, may as well get exactly what you want!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jun 29, 2012)

I want that purple...what option is it...


----------



## dvon21 (Jun 29, 2012)

Seeing this guitar makes me want my Quilted Maple Carvin to ship faster! D:

Beautiful work of art, sir!


----------



## esp_eraser (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely awesome
would love to hear some tone demos


----------



## MED (Jul 1, 2012)

Noooo....must place order for DC800.


----------



## D0nny2600 (Jul 1, 2012)

That is stunning


----------



## esp_eraser (Jul 2, 2012)

Great looking guitar probably my fav dc800 so far... sound samples are good too


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 4, 2012)

Mmm, purple!


----------

